# Questions about Kohala Suites



## Tahiya (Jan 22, 2016)

We have four units booked through RCI for Kohala Suites in late March, plus an additional reservation for one unit the following week.  (Big family get-together.)  I read the reviews and didn't find answers to the following questions:

1.  Are there stairs or elevators between the floors at Kohala Suites?

2.  Are there one or two buildings we should ask to avoid, based on views?

3.  Has anyone had success requesting to stay in the same unit for two weeks (given that we have back to back reservations)?

4.  Will we have free access to the pools at Kingsland?  (I know we will have access to the hotel pools.)

5.  If we arrive early, will the staff let us drop off our luggage and use the pools?  We'll have 6 kids, mostly boys, between age 3 and 10, and 12 adults.  Our flights land before noon.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2016)

We will be in the Kohala Suites for two weeks in April. So I'm interested in the answers you get to some of these questions.  I'm assuming we can request to be in the same unit for the back to back weeks, I'm planning on calling closer to our stay.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 22, 2016)

I'll take a stab at a few of those questions.

3) Since weeks were not sold as fixed unit / fixed week at that location, I doubt you will have a problem staying in the same unit for both weeks.  Guests who check in the second week are given units on an as-available basis.

4) No, but you may get a 1-day pass (I think they were doing that before, not sure if they still do it).

5) Shouldn't be a problem.  Any HGVC property I have been at has allowed bag storage and use of the property until your room is ready.

Kurt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 23, 2016)

There is both stairs and elevators in the buildings.. there are some buildings facing the golf course and others facing the road. Unfortunately I don't recall the building numbers for which face which way.



Sent from my SM-T807V using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Tahiya said:


> 1.  Are there stairs or elevators between the floors at Kohala Suites?



There are both stairs and elevators.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 24, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> There are both stairs and elevators.



Are there elevators at Kohala and Kingland? From what I remember, there was only stairs at the Bay Club. Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 24, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Are there elevators at Kohala and Kingland? From what I remember, there was only stairs at the Bay Club. Thanks



Yes for Kings' Land. I haven't been to Kohala.
See Kings' Land photos below. They have both stairs and elevators.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2016)

We stayed at Kohala Suites back in 2013 for a week. Here is my stab at these questions.



Tahiya said:


> We have four units booked through RCI for Kohala Suites in late March, plus an additional reservation for one unit the following week.  (Big family get-together.)  I read the reviews and didn't find answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1.  Are there stairs or elevators between the floors at Kohala Suites?



We had a first floor unit, there were elevators that we didn't need. We like the first floor because we could walk out of the back of the unit to the grill area.



> 2.  Are there one or two buildings we should ask to avoid, based on views?



We liked the first floor view from our building. I don't remember the numbers now and can't find the resort map, but it was the building right beside the main checkin building with the pool. It had a view of the golf course and had plenty of lava rock right outside the unit.



> 3.  Has anyone had success requesting to stay in the same unit for two weeks (given that we have back to back reservations)?





> 4.  Will we have free access to the pools at Kingsland?  (I know we will have access to the hotel pools.)



No



> 5.  If we arrive early, will the staff let us drop off our luggage and use the pools?  We'll have 6 kids, mostly boys, between age 3 and 10, and 12 adults.  Our flights land before noon.



We arrived early and were able to checkin right away. Of course YMMV. Should be no problem to do that though. You could also just leave the luggage in your vehicle.

Here are some photos from our trip.

https://flic.kr/s/aHsjXELEry


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 24, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Are there elevators at Kohala and Kingland? From what I remember, there was only stairs at the Bay Club. Thanks




All three HGVC resorts in Waikoloa have elevators.

Buildings 1 and 3 at Kohala face the road, they are on the left and right of the entrance gate.  2 and 4-8 are all along the golf course.

HGVC resorts dont take advance requests, getting there early is your best chance of having a choice.

Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Are there elevators at Kohala and Kingland? From what I remember, there was only stairs at the Bay Club. Thanks


All 3-story Bay Club buildings have elevators.  There is also a luggage cart next to each elevator on the ground level.

The 2-story villas do not have elevators.  But they have private, covered parking spots.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 24, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> HGVC resorts dont take advance requests, getting there early is your best chance of having a choice.



They won't even take an advance requests for back to back weeks to be in the same unit?


----------



## jehb2 (Jan 24, 2016)

I personally like the top floor.  However, our kids and our friend's kids all love the ground floor.  They can just run out the back door and play in the grassy area.  And if I have to be honest, it is a lot easy to manage them because I can see them while I'm doing whatever in the timeshare.


----------



## TTom (Jan 26, 2016)

*Never hurts to ask*

Although HGVC resorts may not take requests, it never hurts to ask. The worst they can say is "no". Call or write them and explain what you are looking for. In most cases, we have found that resorts will do their best to honor reasonable requests. 

They want people to be happy!

As long as you accept the fact that you may not get what you want and maintain a good attitude, you should be fine.

Tom


----------



## Emi (Jan 26, 2016)

See below 




Tahiya said:


> We have four units booked through RCI for Kohala Suites in late March, plus an additional reservation for one unit the following week.  (Big family get-together.)  I read the reviews and didn't find answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1.  Are there stairs or elevators between the floors at Kohala Suites?
> 
> ...


Yes they will hold luggage. The pool at Kohala is small. Great time to go to the Hilton resort for lunch and enjoy the pools there. Once you are checked in you should be able to get towels there. Check with front desk. Hilton validate parking at the bell desk. There is also a shuttle bus from Kohala. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Emi (Jan 26, 2016)

In above posting most of answers imbedded in quote.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 26, 2016)

Luanne said:


> They won't even take an advance requests for back to back weeks to be in the same unit?




Its been my experience that they will note the request but its not filled, as if the person that does room assignments is not getting the notes.  For consecutive weeks I would request it at the first check in.

I had a horrible experience my first stay, we had to wait in the lobby at HHV until 6pm before we got the room.  Shortly after getting in a teenager showed up at the door dripping wet with a surfboard and wanted in, I sent him to the front desk.  I later found out his family had checked in early, made a pot of coffee and spilled it on the carpet.  They were moved to our room and we had to wait while the carpet was cleaned.  I complained to the manager and he sent up a fruit basket and comped our parking for the week.  So yes, they try to make everyone happy even if it means inconvenience to others.  Now I go in as early as possible and leave my cell number for when the room is ready, I'll never wait until 4pm again.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahiya (Jan 26, 2016)

*Thank-you and more info*

Thanks to everyone who posted information!  I wanted to know what type of units we've been assigned, so I called to ask.  While I was on the phone with a very friendly and helpful staffperson at Kohala Suites named David, I asked whether those of us staying in the Suites could have access to the Kingsland pools.  He said we could, but at a cost of $15/person/day.  I for one, will certainly scope out those pools, but I doubt the group will want to pay when they can enjoy the hotel pools for free.


----------



## presley (Jan 27, 2016)

Tahiya said:


> He said we could, but at a cost of $15/person/day.  I for one, will certainly scope out those pools, but I doubt the group will want to pay when they can enjoy the hotel pools for free.



The pools are nice, but they are not worth paying for when you have free pools elsewhere. They were also cold compared to the hotel pools.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 27, 2016)

presley said:


> The pools are nice, but they are not worth paying for when you have free pools elsewhere. They were also cold compared to the hotel pools.



I did not notice the Kings Land pools being cold when we were there last year.  But it was just my wife and i that trip and we never used the hotel pools.. 

We have used the hotel pools in prior years, when staying at the hotel or Kohala suites and they are indeed very nice..


----------



## fernow (Jan 28, 2016)

So many opinions.

Call one week before, ask to speak to the manager and the manager really does try to accommodate room requests.  IF you don't speak to the manager, be sure you write down the name of the person you talked to.  May help at check-in.  They prefer to keep you in one unit if you are there 2 weeks as it is easier for them, clean up and all, but letting them know your situation will help.

For a large group, ground floor has lots of advantages.  Easier for kids and all to play together because of the lawn area and easier to  move room to room since they can use the lanai entrance, not the front door.  

Also, it is easier generally to request the ground floor since most people want the "view" from the upper floors AND since you probably will get one of the road facing buildings as an RCI reservation, the upper floors in those buildings can get a lot of wind, making the lanai hard to use sometimes.

Kings Land pools are better but you did not book Kings Land and everyone will have fun at Kohala Suites too.

One final trick.  Works sometimes.  You will likely get a call from someone from Hilton about a week or two prior to your stay.  They will not initially identify as such but they will be a timeshare salesman.  Act interested.  Tell them your situation and elicit their help in getting the room situation you want.  Get their number and call a few days before you arrive to "make sure they set everything up for you".  It may cost you a 90 min presentation but you will get a gift and if you work it right, the rooms you want!

Have a great time but don't tell anyone.  Fewer people on the Big Island the better!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2016)

Just wanted to follow up.  We have an upcoming stay, two weeks, at Kohala Suites.  I called today to ask that our stay be in the same unit for the two weeks.  They were booked as two separate RCI trades.  I was told that we'd have to move as the room types were different.  Huh?  They're both 2-bedroom units.  What I was told was that one was for a 1 or 2 floor unit and the other for a 2 or 3 floor unit.  I asked why we couldn't just be placed in a 2nd floor unit for the entire stay.  They will make a note of my request, but that's it.  It just sounds downright strange.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2016)

fernow said:


> So many opinions.
> 
> Call one week before, ask to speak to the manager and the manager really does try to accommodate room requests.  IF you don't speak to the manager, be sure you write down the name of the person you talked to.  May help at check-in.  They prefer to keep you in one unit if you are there 2 weeks as it is easier for them, clean up and all, but letting them know your situation will help.


I may try calling again closer to check in.  Yes, I would think they'd prefer to keep us in one unit for the two weeks we'd be there instead of moving us due to a difference in accommodation type?????



> One final trick.  Works sometimes.  You will likely get a call from someone from Hilton about a week or two prior to your stay.  They will not initially identify as such but they will be a timeshare salesman.  Act interested.  Tell them your situation and elicit their help in getting the room situation you want.  Get their number and call a few days before you arrive to "make sure they set everything up for you".  It may cost you a 90 min presentation but you will get a gift and if you work it right, the rooms you want!



I don't think a 90 minute presentation (and they NEVER last just 90 minutes) would be worth it just to guarantee a particular room.


----------



## presley (Mar 4, 2016)

In RCI, the HGVC units are treated the same no matter which floor they are on. In HGVC, the floors make a big difference in point cost/value. It sounds like you have one standard room and one plus or premier room. Depending on other vacancies, they may or may not be able to keep you in the same room.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2016)

presley said:


> In RCI, the HGVC units are treated the same no matter which floor they are on. In HGVC, the floors make a big difference in point cost/value. It sounds like you have one standard room and one plus or premier room. Depending on other vacancies, they may or may not be able to keep you in the same room.



If we have to move we'll have to move.  We've done it before, but usually most resorts are willing to work with you.  And I know in some cases the resort will offer to move your things for you.  It's just a pain to pack stuff up, and also to move all the food stuffs.


----------



## sjsharkie (Mar 4, 2016)

I can understand wanting the same unit. 

Maybe offer to "downgrade" to the first floor unit to get what you want.

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Mar 4, 2016)

sjsharkie said:


> I can understand wanting the same unit.
> 
> Maybe offer to "downgrade" to the first floor unit to get what you want.
> 
> ...



I'll call back again and try that.  That has worked at Maui Hill when we offered to take a one-bedroom for two weeks in order to stay in the same unit (we had a two-bedroom for one of the weeks).

If any mention had been made that one of these was "better" than the other I would have made the offer to downgrade when I spoke to whoever it was I talked to today.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 17, 2016)

Final follow up.  We checked into Kohala Suites yesterday.  We will be able to stay in the same unit for our two week stay.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 18, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Final follow up.  We checked into Kohala Suites yesterday.  We will be able to stay in the same unit for our two week stay.


Enjoy Luanne.  Just missed you as we checked out on this past Saturday. Staff are really nice at Kohala - weird that they did make me print out my RCI confirmation on arrival but at Kings land I was not asked for it.

Ryan

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2016)

sjsharkie said:


> Enjoy Luanne.  Just missed you as we checked out on this past Saturday. Staff are really nice at Kohala - weird that they did make me print out my RCI confirmation on arrival but at Kings land I was not asked for it.
> 
> Ryan
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



I had printed out my RCI confirmations ahead of time and they took the first page of each of them.  This is the first time I ever remember this happening.  And yes, the staff is very nice.


----------

